# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  В ашрам Бхактиведенты (Юрлово) приглашается специалист

## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
В Ашрам Бхактиведанты в Юрлово требуется на постоянное служение преданный с навыками по ремонту домов и коммуникаций (отопление, электрика, водопровод и др.). Также нуждаемся в услугах плотника. Предоставляется проживание в Ашраме.

Мы также примем помощь в виде стройматериалов и консультаций по строительству и ремонту.
8926-0-108-710 Сатья-рати дас.
8926-0-108-192 бхакта Роман.

----------


## Дмитрий Green

если вопрос еще актуален, то я тот человек который может принести вам пользу, подробнее по телефону или при встрече 8 9654149180 дмитрий.
Ps. я не преданный вайшнав, но мы едем одной дорогой, только я пока вышел на обочину и поднял руку ;-) харе кришна! с уважением и в любом случае удачи.

----------

